# Cardinal tetra floating upside down



## Halley (15 Jan 2017)

I have a cardinal tetra floating upside down with a bloated body.  It's still alive - anyone know what the problem is?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (15 Jan 2017)

Swim bladder....Looks like it has gone to far to be honest. However I'd still treat your tank with swimbladder/bloat treatment.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (15 Jan 2017)

Thanks - I think I might euthanise - is swim bladder contagious?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (15 Jan 2017)

I think it's just down to feeding. Im sure someone with more knowledge will pitch in though. How often do you feed?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (15 Jan 2017)

About once a day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Jan 2017)

Could try an epsom salts bath


----------



## Halley (22 Jan 2017)

The fish survived and is as happy as a pig in poo - very strange?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (23 Jan 2017)

If your fish have taking food from the surface they can ingest air and this problem can arise - its very common in goldfish, to avoid this soak food in tank water to make it sink or hand feed underwater


----------

